# Cartoons



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you guys still watch cartoons at your respective ages? What were the ones you had fond memories of?

I was (still am :bb: ) a big fan of Transformers from the 80's aswell as Thundercats and to a lesser extent He-Man and GoBots.

I bring this subject up as when I get home I seem to slop infront of the TV on the couch and have been watching Ben10 

Will I ever grow up....


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Still have to sit down and watch if the following come on the telly.

Tom & Jerry

Road Runner & Wily E Coyote

Foghorn Leghorn

Real Cartoons :lol: :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Tom and Jerry for me - my daughter's now 6 and has been watching them too for a few years. They do a great set of 6 DVDs at Amazon - Â£15 or something similar.

I'd like some Bugs Bunny, Sylvester and Tweety-pie, Top Cat and Road Runner too - all classic stuff!

Modern day, I'm a big Simpsons and Family Guy fan.

Was never really into the Transformers, He-Man, etc - I was more of a Hair Bear Bunch and Flintstones man!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Always....love the older ones from the late 80's and 90's...

Not keen on things like pokamon etc....but could sit for hours watching Dangermouse, and Count duckula....i mean, they weren't really for kids anyway were they???/

Been watching a bit a daytime telly myself the last few weeks.......its been great watching reruns of the Professionals, Minder and the Saint..

Keith


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i do have fond memories of the older cartoons he man etc also mr ben.

but family guy ,american dad and the simpsons are some of the best tv you can watch at the moment.

jason.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

It's odd, I consider the Simpsons as a sitcom rather then a cartoon now. Odd how something can become that. I do like it a lot, however I think it's more a reflection and witty viewing of modern life. Transformers etc, required imagination. Count Duckula was cool, however do any of you remember Dr. Zitbag's Transylvania Pet Shop?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I was a huge Dangermouse fan, was even nicknamed Penfold for may years.

Watch a few current ones normally at breakfast time with litlun before she goes to school

My current favourite is the secret show. http://www.thesecretshow.com/


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Ventura said:


> Do you guys still watch cartoons at your respective ages? What were the ones you had fond memories of?
> 
> I was (still am :bb: ) a big fan of Transformers from the 80's aswell as Thundercats and to a lesser extent He-Man and GoBots.
> 
> ...


Mate your pathetic!!! Transformers is so old now!!

Thats why i bought every box set of G1 and G2 on DVD and have spent a small fortune on the toys from the bay 

I still need to get the rest of the Thundercats ones though, having said that you need to get the Visionaries DVD from HMV as well


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I never get home in time to watch cartoons aso I've no idea what Ben10 is even! I remember Thundercats & He-Man but I haven't seen an episode in donkeys years.

To be honest I love animated feature films - either traditional cartoons or the more recent computer generated sort (The Invincibles, Toy Story, Final Fantasy etc). In fact I've just bought a DVD featuring the animated exploits of Hellboy - haven't had chance to watch it yet though


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm an anime fan, I have a lot of dvds and I study animation.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

He-Man, Dangermouse, Bananaman, Dungeons and Dragons, Thundercats - all great. Somehow managed to catch Batfink the other day which was great! Current favourite is Family Guy, effing genius stuff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

I feel bloody old when you guys refer to "the older stuff from the 80's" !.

In my younger years Hanna Barbera ruled !

Nowdays my cartoon viewing is confined to the Simpsons and South Park.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ben10 & jonny test


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Southpark ,though do remember older Tom snd jerry ,reruns of course


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Favourite cartoon, Tom and Jerry, especially the one with the train, the serving table and the bowling ball, an absolute classic. Who remembers the T & G cartoon (and others) that the Beeb used to show occasionally around 7pm twixt the news and the next programme, maybe they should bring it back?

For the more serious minded, there was always Marine Boy and the Arabian Knights, classic Saturday morning viewing, but IMO sadly lacking from our screens today.

Nick


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

one of the most useful things about having kid's is they are a top excuse to get your fave cartoons in.

So thanks to mine I've now the entire Dangermouse, Mr Ben (the original), Duckula, Rubarb and tons of Hanna Barbarah. Not forgetting (though not cartoons) captain scarlet, thunderbirds, fingerbobs, bagpuss, Trumpton, Camberwick green, Chigley, wallace and Gromit and Clangers.

Anyone seen Kung-fu Panda yet, brilliant

Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I caught a dangermouse on BBC cbbc the other week, they ran a whole story as one episode.

Those that can remember it used to run as 5 5 minute episodes daily and half the fun was the "tune in tomorrow" bits at the end of each days show which the bbc just cut out.

The episode I saw seemed very dated as well, broke some of the magic for me.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Alas said:


> Still have to sit down and watch if the following come on the telly.
> 
> Tom & Jerry
> 
> ...


I concur, along with Bugs Bunny, Porky Pig & Sylvester & Tweety. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Still have to sit down and watch if the following come on the telly.
> ...


Yep I'll go with them too. :thumbsup:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

One of my favorites, Basilisk


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Wacky Races

& my all time favourite, Trap Door


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mutley said:


> Wacky Races
> 
> & my all time favourite, Trap Door


Burke........feed me! :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Wacky Races
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

mutley said:


> Wacky Races


Somehow I could tell.


----------

